# CAO Eileen's Dream



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I purchased a tin of this today at my B&M. They were having a special. $17 marked down to $9.99. It not being the cheapest tin he's ever sold, I figured I might buy it. Something I can smoke in public and not have people gagging on the latakia cloud my nightcap leaves behind me. I came home and found an article on a certain website did with a CAO higher-up. After I read through it I headed to the bottom of the page where I saw a link to a review of eileen's dream, the tin I bought. I figured I'd read it and see what they thought about it.

Now I don't usually say theres such thing as a "bad" review. But this was a bad review. I've always taken other's reviews with a grain of salt because everyone enjoys something different. If you can smoke it and give me an accurate idea of the tobacco, its a good review. Reading this review it was like he was doing a bad job reviewing some other tobacco. He was way off. So I'll try to make one thats a bit more accurate.

CAO ED is supposed to remind you of chocolate truffles and irish cream. You can distinguish a kind of sweet creamyness from the tin scent. Its enjoyable. But it smells like any cavendish blend. Maybe a little more creamy smelling than you're average cav but mostly generic. 

Now the taste and aroma is where this guy was way off. I've smoked a lot of cav blends. I had a phase where thats all I'd smoke. So maybe I've developed a discerning taste for cav. But he accused CAO ED of having a indistinguishable sweet taste. A typical dutch cav blend with no real flavor profile. I WAYY disagree. I could taste a perfect irish cream flavor throughout the entire bowl. The chocolate whould whisp in and out of the flavors about every third puff. Really rich milk chocolate then cream again. I couldn't really say much for the room note but I can say it wasn't bad. Maybe a stereotypical sweet cav note, maybe a little fancier. We'll have to run it by the girlfriend and see what she thinks it smells like.

So there you go. Hopefully thats a slightly more accurate review of this stuff. He only slightly recommended it. As far as cav aromatics go, its a 7 or 8 out of 10 for me. More than "slightly recommend" but less than "Only aro I'll ever smoke." Its a "good smokable aro worthy of offering to friends" I'd say.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, I enjoy Eileen's Dream, too. I introduced a cigar smoking buddy to pipes recently, and he enjoyed Eileen's Dream a lot as well.

CAO also makes Eileen's Dream flavored cigars that are pretty good as well. I'm not a big fan of flavored cigars, but I do enjoy these on occasion. The cigars have the same basic flavoring added as the pipe baccy does....just imagine that Irish Creme and white chocolate on a mild Camaroon cigar instead of a sweet cav pipe blend.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Great review Kyle. I agree with you. It's a nice aro. It's one of the first ones I found that I enjoyed. Of course, it does have some cigar leaf too if I'm not mistaken. I enjoy ED occaisionally.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Yeah Dave, I thought I remembered reading somewhere that you liked it. I think its an aro with a little more class and taste. This compared to many other cav aros is like juicy juice compared to wine. The tobacco is a little more present and the taste is more subtle and layered/complex.


----------

